# cecear / sesear



## Reili

hola, ¿puede alguien explicar la diferencia entre cecear y sesear? Gracias. Ah, por favor algunos ejemplos si no es mucho pedir .


----------



## funnydeal

De acuerdo a la RAE (ve los artículos enmendados de cada una de esas palabras) se tiene que:

cecear = cuando se pronuncia la "s" con el sonido de la  "c"  o "z"

sesear = cuando se pronuncia la "c" o la "z" con el sonido de la "s"


Ejemplos:

En México seseamos, ya que las letras "c" y "z" las pronunciamos como "s"

zapato  (en México = sapato )
cerillo  (serillo)
sinuoso  (sinuoso)


----------



## fenixpollo

funnydeal said:
			
		

> cecear = cuando se pronuncia la "s" con el sonido de la "c" o "z"
> *Entonces, la "s" se debe de pronunciar como /s/, y cuando se pronuncia como la /th/ en inglés, se llama "el ceceo" (/thetheo/?) ¿Verdad? ¿Cuales otros ejemplos hay de este fenómeno extraño?*
> 
> sesear = cuando se pronuncia la "c" o la "z" con el sonido de la "s"
> *Entonces, la "c" y la "z" se deben de pronunciar como la /th/ en inglés, y cuando se pronuncia como la /s/, se llama "el seseo." ¿Verdad?*
> 
> En México seseamos, ya que las letras "c" y "z" las pronunciamos como "s"
> 
> zapato (en México = sapato ) *y en España = thapato? *
> cerillo (serillo) *y en España = therillo?*
> sinuoso (sinuoso) *y en España =thinuotho?*


¿Entonces, sería correcto decir que en México, Ustedes sesean; mientras en España, vosotros ceceais?

Agradezco de antemano cualquier aclaración de este tema tan interesante.  

¡Thaludos!


----------



## dexterciyo

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> ¿Entonces, sería correcto decir que en México, Ustedes sesean; mientras en España, vosotros ceceais?
> 
> Agradezco de antemano cualquier aclaración de este tema tan interesante.
> 
> ¡Thaludos!



En España en general no. En algunas regiones de España se cecea, en otras se sesea y en otras no. Por ejemplo:

Tengo entendido que en Sevilla se cecea, es decir:

*"Sí, señor, pase usted"* -> /ci, ceñor, pace uzté/

En otras regiones de Andalucía, así como en Canarias, se sesea:

*"Lo hice inconcientemente"* -> /lo hise inconsientemente/

Espero no equivocarme


----------



## jonarellano

Hola Fenixpollo,
la norma de pronunciación del español dice que la 'c' y la 'z' se pronuncian como 'th', y la 's' es 's'. Y solo cuando esta pronunciación está alterada, se puede hablar de ceceo y seseo. 
En México es típico es seseo, ya que la 'c' y la 'z' se pronuncian como 's'.
En España existe también ceceo y seseo en algunas regiones del sur, en Andalucía y en las Islas Canarias, y sólo en esos casos se da el ceceo y el seseo. En el resto de España no se da, y la 'c' y la 'z' son siempre 'th' y la 's' es siempre 's'. 
Por eso, en España zapato sería: thapato, cerillo sería therillo, y sinuoso sería sinuoso, 
excepto en las regiones mencionadas.
Ojo: la descripción precisa de las regiones donde se produce el ceceo y el seseo es compleja, y lo dicho es una simplificación para que se entienda, si alguien conoce exactamente la distribución del seseo y ceceo en España o Latinoamérica, es bienvenida su opinión.

te queda claro?

chao


----------



## fenixpollo

jonarellano said:
			
		

> Ojo: la descripción precisa de las regiones donde se produce el ceceo y el seseo es compleja, y lo dicho es una simplificación para que se entienda, si alguien conoce exactamente la distribución del seseo y ceceo en España o Latinoamérica, es bienvenida su opinión.
> 
> te queda claro?


Muy claro.    Gracias, jon y dex, por aclarar el ceceo y confirmar mis sospechas.

Saludos!


----------



## jmx

Valga añadir que llamar "seseo", como si fuera una especie de defecto, a la manera de hablar de más del 90% de los hispanohablantes, me parece una falta de respeto total.

Reili, "ceceo" y "seseo" son palabras que se basan en suponer que las maneras de pronunciar del norte y centro de España son las únicas correctas, y por tanto son palabras que convendría olvidar.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> ¿Entonces, sería correcto decir que en México, Ustedes sesean; mientras en España, vosotros ceceais?
> 
> Originally Posted by *funnydeal*
> _cecear = cuando se pronuncia la "s" con el sonido de la "c" o "z"_
> _*Entonces, la "s" se debe de pronunciar como /s/, y cuando se pronuncia como la /th/ en inglés, se llama "el ceceo" (/thetheo/?) ¿Verdad?*_
> 
> _*Sí, eso es.*_
> 
> _*Entonces, la "c" y la "z" se deben de pronunciar como la /th/ en inglés, y cuando se pronuncia como la /s/, se llama "el seseo." ¿Verdad?*_
> 
> *La "c" sólo se pronuncia como /th/ delante de las vocales "e" e "i". Delante de "a", "o" y "u" se pronuncia como la "k" y "qu", es decir, la gutural /k/. Casa /kasa/, comida /komida/, cuando /kuando/.*
> 
> En México seseamos, ya que las letras "c" y "z" las pronunciamos como "s"
> 
> zapato (en México = sapato ) *y sin seseo** = ¿thapato? *
> 
> *Sí.*
> 
> cerillo (serillo) *y sin seseo = ¿therillo?*
> 
> *Sí.*
> 
> sinuoso (sinuoso) *y con ceceo =¿thinuotho?*
> 
> Sí.
> 
> ¿Entonces, sería correcto decir que en México, Ustedes sesean; mientras en España, vosotros ceceais?
> No, no es correcto. En méjico se sesea y en España se sesea, se cecea o ninguna de las dos dependiendo de la región.
> 
> Agradezco de antemano cualquier aclaración de este tema tan interesante.
> 
> ¡Thaludos!



He editado tu mensaje porque las "citas" no estaban correctas
Saludos 
Funnydeal


----------



## fenixpollo

*Una pregunta más: "Ceceo" se pronuncia /thetheo/?*

Como extranjero, no pretendo entender la interpretación cultural que estos términos llevan, y no dudo que algunas personas manejan la pronunciación como un aspeto de la superioridad regional. 


			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> "ceceo" y "seseo" son palabras que se basan en suponer que las maneras de pronunciar del norte y centro de España son las únicas correctas, y por tanto son palabras que convendría olvidar.


Desde mi punto de vista, sin embargo, los términos seseo y ceceo son descripciones objetivas de un fenómeno lingüístico, y por eso no nos convendría olvidarlos. 

Cuando pregunté





			
				fp said:
			
		

> Entonces, la "c" y la "z" se deben de pronunciar como la /th/ en inglés...


 , yo no sabía que hay varios puntos de vista acerca del tema. 

Viéndolo de otro punto de vista, creo que sería mejor dicho sin juzgar o escoger cuál pronunciación "se debe de" usar:
*El seseo* = pronunciar la "ce", "ci", "ze" y "zi" como /se/ y /si/ 
*El ceceo* = pronunciar la "ce", "ci", "ze" y "zi" como /the/ y /thi/

Para mí, ninguna manera de pronunciar es mejor que el otro. Los acentos que uno habla, igual que el idioma, son decididos por accidente de nacimiento. Por casualidad, nací en las Américas y hablo con acento americano. Yo practico el seseo, no el ceceo. Mi manera de hablar no es mejor que otros, sino diferente, y todas maneras valen mientras haya entendimiento y comunicación.


----------



## typistemilio

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Para mí, ninguna manera de pronunciar es mejor que el otro. Los acentos que uno habla, igual que el idioma, son decididos por accidente de nacimiento. Por casualidad, nací en las Américas y hablo con acento americano. Yo practico el seseo, no el ceceo. Mi manera de hablar no es mejor que otros, sino diferente, y todas maneras valen mientras haya entendimiento y comunicación.



¡Amen, hermano fenixpollo! 

¡Viva la diversidad cultural! 
-¡Viiivaaaaaaaaa!

¡Saludines!


----------



## Cristmarsal

fenixpollo:

El ceceo = pronunciar la  "se", "si" como /the/ y /thi/

Por cierto, yo casi nunca escribo inconsciente. Intento estar consciente para escribir.

Saludos


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> *Una pregunta más: "Ceceo" se pronuncia /thetheo/?*




Fenixpollo, jonarellano lo ha explicado a las mil maravillas. Parece que yo no tan bien . Voy a tratar de ser meridianamente claro. Perdona que deje esta pregunta para el final, o si no se va a liar todo más aún. Existen *tres* formas de pronunciar:

1. La que *no es *seseo ni ceceo. 

*/th/*​za /tha/
ze /the/
zi /thi/
zo /tho/
zu /thu/
ce /the/
ci /thi/

*/s/*
sa /sa/
se /se/
si /si/
so /so/
su /su/

2. El seseo. ​ 
*/s/*​za /sa/
ze /se/
zi /si/
zo /so/
zu /su/
ce /se/
ci /si/
sa /sa/
se /se/
si /si/
so /so/
su /su/

2. El* c*eceo. ​ 
*/th/*​za /tha/
ze /the/
zi /thi/
zo /tho/
zu /thu/
ce /the/
ci /thi/
sa /tha/
se /the/
si /thi/
so /tho/
su /thu/



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> *Una pregunta más: "Ceceo" se pronuncia /thetheo/?*


 
Ahora ya estamos preparados para responder:

Sin ceceo ni seseo se pronuncia /thetheo/.​
Con seseo se pronuncia /seseo/.​
Con ceceo se pronuncia /thetheo/.​
Como te gusta rizar el rizo te diré que alguien que sesee pronunciará la palabra "ceceo" como /seseo/, y que alguien que cecee pronunciará la palabra "seseo" como /thetheo/. Los que no seseamos ni ceceamos pronunciamos "seseo" como /seseo/ y "ceceo" como /thetheo/.​


----------



## Reili

No sabía que alguien se pudiera "creer mucho" por hablar como balón ponchado  .


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Reili said:
			
		

> No sabía que alguien se pudiera "creer mucho" por hablar como balón ponchado  .


 
Saludos, no entiendo qué significa "balón ponchao". ¿Es un balón pinchado? ¿Sonar como un balón pinchado? En España no conozco a nadie que esté orgulloso de decir /thapato/ en vez de /sapato/. Lo hace sin pensar. A nuestros andaluces les sale del alma decir /sapato/ y yo digo: ¡Ole su grasia, quillo!


----------



## Reili

Cómo balón desinflándose.


----------



## parakarito

La palabra técnico-lingüistica "seseo" no tiene ninguna valoración (ni negativa , ni positiva). No hay una forma más o menos correcta, precisamente por esto la Real Academia Española aceptó el seseo como otra morfología que ha tomado la lengua castellana (mayoritariamente en latinoamerica).

 Esta aclaración es sólo para continuar con tu espiritu igualador (por lo menos en materia lingüistica), cosa que me parece genial

saludos




			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Valga añadir que llamar "seseo", como si fuera una especie de defecto, a la manera de hablar de más del 90% de los hispanohablantes, me parece una falta de respeto total.
> 
> Reili, "ceceo" y "seseo" son palabras que se basan en suponer que las maneras de pronunciar del norte y centro de España son las únicas correctas, y por tanto son palabras que convendría olvidar.


----------



## Brisingr

funnydeal said:


> De acuerdo a la RAE (ve los artículos enmendados de cada una de esas palabras) se tiene que:
> 
> cecear = cuando se pronuncia la "s" con el sonido de la  "c"  o "z"
> 
> sesear = cuando se pronuncia la "c" o la "z" con el sonido de la "s"
> 
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> En México seseamos, ya que las letras "c" y "z" las pronunciamos como "s"
> 
> zapato  (en México = sapato )
> cerillo  (serillo)
> sinuoso  (sinuoso) Sinuoso en España se pronuncia si nu o so, exactamente igual que en México, porque no tiene ninguna C ni Z


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Reili said:


> hola, ¿puede alguien explicar la diferencia entre cecear y sesear? Gracias. Ah, por favor algunos ejemplos si no es mucho pedir .



Entiendo tu pregunta, como los otros, aquí te doy mi respuesta:

Sesear, el verbo de seseo: Seseo es la pronunciación de zeta como s o seta, por ejemplo lo que todos asemos en México, el Caribe y América Latina, Las Canarias y Andalucía.


Pero realmente, el ceceo no es así.  Realmente, el ceceo se extiende en solo el suroeste de España y por eso, también hay aspiración de las eses finales.  Y como el seseo andaluz, el ceceo andaluz se come las eses.

Pero nadie ha mencionado un nombre para la pronunciación entre el ceceo y seseo, la que hablo.  Realmente no tiene ningún nombre.  Y creo que eso es porque había sido la pronunciación estándar y solo reconocida (entonces no necesita un nombre,no?).  He visto DISTINCIÓN por su nombre de mi libro ¡que bien suena! un libro de fonética y dialectos para angloparlantes.  Y también he visto CESEO y el verbo cesear. 

Al menos son los nombres que aprendía para mi pronunciación.


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Si queréis/quieren todos ver el mapa de la distribución del ceceo/seseo/distinción (ceseo) en Andalucía, buscad/busquen ceceo/seseo/distinción (ceseo) en wikipedia, hay un mapa de la distribución.
*¿*Qu*é* tema interesante, no?

Quisiera añadir que no sé si hay alguien que pronuncie ceceo o seseo sin aspiración, ya que es tan *extendida* en *Andalucía*.  Y si alguien que habla *andaluz* pueda decirnos gracias.


----------



## IsabeldeCastilla

Ya que cecear se refiere a pronunciar la "s" como la "th" inglesa, ¿cómo podemos referirnos a la misma pronunciación de la zeta y la de la c antes de la e y la i?


----------



## EddieZumac

IsabeldeCastilla said:


> Ya que cecear se refiere a pronunciar la "s" como la "th" inglesa, ¿cómo podemos referirnos a la misma pronunciación de la zeta y la de la c antes de la e y la i?


ce = the
ci = thi
ze (no existe, excepto con unas pocas excepciones de palabras no castellanas)
zi (no existe, excepto con unas pocas excepciones de palabras no castellanas)


----------



## IsabeldeCastilla

¿No existe un verbo para referirnos a la pronunciación citada para la zeta y la c blanda?


----------



## EddieZumac

IsabeldeCastilla said:


> ¿No existe un verbo para referirnos a la pronunciación citada para la zeta y la c blanda?


No entiendo lo de "blanda".


----------



## jmx

IsabeldeCastilla said:


> ¿No existe un verbo para referirnos a la pronunciación citada para la zeta y la c blanda?


En España se llama a veces "distinción".


----------



## aloofsocialite

De hecho, ¿no será "distinción" el término más adecuado para designar este fenómeno lingüístico jmx?  Llamarles ceceantes a los del Norte o Centro de España me parece un nombre poco adecuado ya que al cecear no se marcaría ninguna distinción entre la articulación de /s/ y la /c/ (salvo en las palabras donde no se pronuncian nada igual).


De la RAE:*
ceceo*. Consiste en pronunciar la letra _s con un sonido similar al que corresponde a la letra z en las hablas del centro, norte y este de España (→ z, 2a); así, un hablante ceceante dirá [káza] por casa, [zermón] por sermón, [perzóna] porpersona. El ceceo es un fenómeno dialectal propio de algunas zonas del sur de España y está mucho menos extendido que el seseo (→ seseo).

*cecear**1**.**1.* intr. Pronunciar la s con articulación igual o semejante a la de la c ante e, i, o a la de la z.​

_


----------



## loudspeaker

EddieZumac said:


> ce = the
> ci = thi
> ze (no existe, excepto con unas pocas excepciones de palabras no castellanas)
> zi (no existe, excepto con unas pocas excepciones de palabras no castellanas)



Alguna hay, pero pocas: zigzaguear, zepelín, zinc, zipizape, zeta. 
La pronunciación de 'ce' de 'cebra'  es la misma que la de la 'th' de '*the*ft', pero no suena igual a la 'th' de 'the' (español de algunas zonas de España).


----------



## IsabeldeCastilla

Según el DRAE, zigzaguear se refiere al andar, no a la pronunciación. Ya que un ceceante pronuncia la "s" como se pronuncia la zeta en el norte de España, podemos usar el término inglés lisp en esta situación.

Digo tal cosa ya que lisp es la única traducción rápida en inglés para cecear.


----------



## EddieZumac

En el norte de España, la mayoría hablan correctamente el castellano, sin sesear ni cecear.
Ejemplos:
cine se dice como thine, en castellano. Uno que sesea diría sine.
cinco se dice como thinco, en castellano. Uno que sesea diría sinco.
zapato se dice como thapato, en castellano. Uno que sesea diria sapato.

dias se dice como dias en castellano. Uno que cecea diría diath.
hermosa se dice hermosa en castellano. Uno que cecea diría hermotha.

etc......


----------



## Bashti

Sesear es pronunciar la c y la z como s: sapato, aseituna, haser... Cecear es distinguir la s de la z y de la c y, también, cambiar la s por o por z: zeñor, roza, aziento... Supongamos que alguien que habla español no tiene ni la menor idea de cómo suena la th en inglés. Nos quedamos con ceceo y seseo. Pues bien. Soy española, vivo en Madrid, tengo lazos familiares en Castilla, Andalucía, Canarias, Vascongadas, y ramalazos de allende nuestras fronteras. Os aseguro por mis ancestros que:

a) No sé de nadie que juzgue a los demás por su seseo o ceceo. En España, gracias a Dios, hay de todo y si nos peleamos no es precisamente por eso.

b) Que en Andalucía hay zonas con predominio de uno u otro, incluso dentro de una sóla provincia. Mi abuela malagueña 
seseaba aunque muchos malagueños cecean.  La vasca, ceceaba como toda su (mi) familia. La abuela de mi marido, también vasca y también vizcaína, seseaba. Mi yerno y mis nietos canarios sesean. Por ahí lo hacen todos. Los que nos hemos criado en Madrid y los castellanos en general, ceceamos.

Si a todo ello le unimos las letras que aspiramos, nos comemos, etc., nos puede dar un indigestión.

Pues mira qué bien.


----------



## EddieZumac

Bashti said:


> Sesear es pronunciar la c y la z como s: sapato, aseituna, haser... Cecear es distinguir la s de la z y de la c y, también, cambiar la s por o por z: zeñor, roza, aziento... Supongamos que alguien que habla español no tiene ni la menor idea de cómo suena la th en inglés. Nos quedamos con ceceo y seseo. Pues bien. Soy española, vivo en Madrid, tengo lazos familiares en Castilla, Andalucía, Canarias, Vascongadas, y ramalazos de allende nuestras fronteras. Os aseguro por mis ancestros que:
> 
> a) No sé de nadie que juzgue a los demás por su seseo o ceceo. En España, gracias a Dios, hay de todo y si nos peleamos no es precisamente por eso.
> 
> b) Que en Andalucía hay zonas con predominio de uno u otro, incluso dentro de una sóla provincia. Mi abuela malagueña
> seseaba aunque muchos malagueños cecean.  La vasca, ceceaba como toda su (mi) familia. La abuela de mi marido, también vasca y también vizcaína, seseaba. Mi yerno y mis nietos canarios sesean. Por ahí lo hacen todos. Los que nos hemos criado en Madrid y los castellanos en general, ceceamos.
> 
> Si a todo ello le unimos las letras que aspiramos, nos comemos, etc., nos puede dar un indigestión.
> 
> Pues mira qué bien.


Estimada Bashti: No puedo argumentar contra tus experiencias familiares. En el caso mío, soy hijo de españoles (vascos y gallegos), y aunque nací en Nueva York, nunca le oí a nadie en mi familia ni sesear ni cecear. En mis viajes a España a visitar familiares, tampoco.

Tenemos que tener en cuenta que el sesear y el cecear son fenómenos dialectales, y por lo tanto, tiene que  existir un "estandar", al cual yo le llamo el castellano. Ahora vivo en México, y sigo hablando el castellano que me enseñaron mis padres y familiares. Aquí me preguntan si soy español, pues no seseo.

Dices que los castellanos en general, cecean. ¿Consideras que los cántabros son castellanos? Tengo mucho trato con amigos que son de Santander, y jamás les he oido cecear, ni mucho menos sesear.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Bashti

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que en  el español que hablamos los españoles se distingue por el ceceo. Sin embargo, y aunque no encuentro estadísticas muy concretas al respecto, también hay un gran porcentaje de españoles que sesea. Hay algo que no he explicado bien y que viene a complicar más las cosas: hay españoles que distinguen entre el sonido de la c y el de la s, como en Castilla, León, Galicia, etc.; otros que todo lo convierten en s como en algunas zonas de Andalucía; algunos que lo mezclan y, por ejemplo, llaman Saragoza a Zaragoza, y otros, quizá los menos, que todo lo hablan con la z. Existen estudios muy interesantes sobre este asunto y el origen de tan diversas formas de pronunciación pero creo que no es ahora el caso. 

Los españoles distinguimos perfectamente a las personas cultas de las que no lo son, independientemente de su acento.

Respecto a lo que dices de la provincia de Santander, ahora Cantabria, conviene recordar que fue provincia de Santander desde 1833 a 1982,  como integrante de Castilla la Vieja (Santander, Burgos, Logroño, Soria, Segovia, Ávila, Valladolid y Palencia). Anteriormente se llamó Cantabria desde su reconquista, que se consolidó a comienzos del s. XII hasta, 1833, formando parte de Castilla. Así que imagina la de siglos que tiene de castellana. Hoy día es comunidad autónoma pero para mí y en mi sentimiento, siempre será Castilla la Vieja.

Un saludo.


----------



## ACQM

Bashti said:


> Sesear es pronunciar la c y la z como s: sapato, aseituna, haser... Cecear es distinguir la s de la z y de la c y, también, cambiar la s por o por z: zeñor, roza, aziento... Supongamos que alguien que habla español no tiene ni la menor idea de cómo suena la th en inglés. Nos quedamos con ceceo y seseo. Pues bien. Soy española, vivo en Madrid, tengo lazos familiares en Castilla, Andalucía, Canarias, Vascongadas, y ramalazos de allende nuestras fronteras. Os aseguro por mis ancestros que:
> 
> a) No sé de nadie que juzgue a los demás por su seseo o ceceo. En España, gracias a Dios, hay de todo y si nos peleamos no es precisamente por eso.
> 
> b) Que en Andalucía hay zonas con predominio de uno u otro, incluso dentro de una sóla provincia. Mi abuela malagueña
> seseaba aunque muchos malagueños cecean.  La vasca, ceceaba como toda su (mi) familia. La abuela de mi marido, también vasca y también vizcaína, seseaba. Mi yerno y mis nietos canarios sesean. Por ahí lo hacen todos. Los que nos hemos criado en Madrid y los castellanos en general, ceceamos.
> 
> Si a todo ello le unimos las letras que aspiramos, nos comemos, etc., nos puede dar un indigestión.
> 
> Pues mira qué bien.



Disiento. El ceceo no es la distinción de c/z y s, sinó la pronunciación de ambas como "z" (ahora no se como escribir la teta que simboliza el sonido). El ceceo no es la forma de pronunciación propia de Castilla, por ejemplo, sinó la propia de algunas zonas de Andalucía, como Sevilla, donde parte de la población no pronuncia nunca el sonido /s/ en su dialecto "natural".

La distinción de ambos sonido no tiene nombre, porque no es un fenómeno, como tal, es la forma original y estándar del español peninsular (con ello no quiero decir que sea ni más o ni menos correcta que el seseo o el ceceo, claro está).


----------



## Jonno

> En el caso mío, soy hijo de españoles (vascos y gallegos), y aunque nací en Nueva York, nunca le oí a nadie en mi familia ni sesear ni cecear.



En zonas vascófonas se produce el seseo en algunos hablantes de español cuya lengua materna es el euskera y la usan habitualmente. Esto es debido a que en euskera no existe el sonido de la zeta castellana (θ). No se suele producir en hablantes cuya lengua materna es el español, o que usan español habitualmente. 

Esto no es una norma general ni estricta, pero vale como orientación. Por ejemplo, casi toda la familia de mi mujer tiene como lengua materna el euskera, usan este idioma habitualmente, y ninguno sesea cuando habla castellano. Pero en ciertas zonas es fácil escuchar seseantes, y cuando se imita el acento vasco "serrau-serrau" (cerrado-cerrado) usamos el seseo.


----------



## Bashti

Tiene razón ACQM en cuanto sl ceceo que, efectivamente, se produce en muy pocos lugares de España y creo que en ninguno de los países de habla hispana. Corregidme si me equivoco. Lo que hacemos los castellanos y otros españoles es distinguir.

En cuanto a lo que dice Eddie sobre el seseo, lo que yo tengo entendido es que, debido a su gran difusión, ya no se considera que sea un fenómeno dialectal

Quizá os interese esto:

Historia del ceceo y del seseo españoles - Centro virtual Cervantes.
http://cvc.cervantes.es/lengua/thesaurus/pdf/07/TH_07_123_123_0.pdf

Tengo un problema con lo de copiar y pegar. No sé si es cosa de mi iPad o del formato, pero seguro que con esta referencia lo vais a encontrar.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ACQM said:


> Disiento. El ceceo no es la distinción de c/z y s, sinó la pronunciación de ambas como "z" (ahora no se como escribir la teta que simboliza el sonido). El ceceo no es la forma de pronunciación propia de Castilla, por ejemplo, sino la propia de algunas zonas de Andalucía, como Sevilla, donde parte de la población no pronuncia nunca el sonido /s/ en su dialecto "natural".
> 
> La distinción de ambos sonido no tiene nombre, porque no es un fenómeno, como tal, es la forma original y estándar del español peninsular (con ello no quiero decir que sea ni más o ni menos correcta que el seseo o el ceceo, claro está).


----------



## EddieZumac

Bashti said:


> Tiene razón ACQM en cuanto sl ceceo que, efectivamente, se produce en muy pocos lugares de España y creo que en ninguno de los países de habla hispana. Corregidme si me equivoco. Lo que hacemos los castellanos y otros españoles es distinguir.
> 
> En cuanto a lo que dice Eddie sobre el seseo, lo que yo tengo entendido es que, debido a su gran difusión, ya no se considera que sea un fenómeno dialectal
> 
> Quizá os interese esto:
> 
> Historia del ceceo y del seseo españoles - Centro virtual Cervantes.
> http://cvc.cervantes.es/lengua/thesaurus/pdf/07/TH_07_123_123_0.pdf
> 
> Tengo un problema con lo de copiar y pegar. No sé si es cosa de mi iPad o del formato, pero seguro que con esta referencia lo vais a encontrar.


Gracias, Bashti, por el enlace que nos proporcionaste. Francamente es demasiado profundo para mi, y la mayoría de los datos tienen que ver con el hablar de Andalucía.


----------



## EddieZumac

Bashti, dijiste " Lo que hacemos los castellanos y otros españoles es distinguir."
No entiendo lo que es "distingiur". Favor de explicármelo.
Gracias.


----------



## Agró

*Distinguir *consiste en pronunciar estos pares de palabras de dos maneras distintas:

casa /'kasa/; caza /'kaθa/ (θ como th en 'think)
sima /'sima/; cima /'θima/

Sesear consiste en pronunciar /'kasa/ y /'sima/ en ambos casos.
Cecear consiste en pronunciar /'kaθa/ y /'θima/ en ambos casos.


----------



## Bashti

Me refiero, simplemente, a que distinguimos la pronunciación de la c y de la zeta respecto a la s. Yo creo ques una ventaja hacer esta distinción. Imagínate la diferencia entre "me voy de casa" y "me voy de caza". Sin menospreciar el seseo que me cae muy cerca.


----------



## ParagonOfVirtue

Estoy de acuerdo con Bashti, sería ventajoso (e interesante ) hacer esa distinción. Claro que después de años, y habiendo seseado o ceceado toda la vida, es más difícil agarrar la costumbre


----------



## IsabeldeCastilla

Bashti, si pronuncias la zeta y la c suave con el valor de la combinación th en el verbo inglés think y haces lo mithmo cuando pronuncias la letra s, entonces según el DRAE podemos decir que ceceas. Si no me crees, búscalo en el DRAE.


----------



## EddieZumac

Entonces Agró y Bashti, entiendo que "distinguir" es aplicar los fenómenos del seseo o ceceo. ¿No es así?


----------



## dommencar

Resumiré todo lo expuesto en unas líneas:

Distinción: En la distinción, como su nombre lo sugiere, se pronuncian de manera distinta 'c'/'z' y 's': cerro es [θero], zorro es [θoro] y aserrar es [aserar]. Cabe anotar que [θ] representa un sonido interdental fricativo sordo, como en la palabra inglesa _think _o como en la palabra griega _θάνατος_.
Seseo: El seseo no distingue entre 'c'/'z' y 's'. Esto es, que 'c', 'z' y 's' se pronuncian como [s] en todas las posiciones si el hablante sesea: cerro es [sero], zorro es [soro] y aserrar es [aserrar].
Ceceo: El ceceo tampoco distingue entre entre 'c'/'z' y 's', pero a diferencia del seseo, el ceceo pronuncia 'c', 'z' y 's' como [θ]. Así, cerro es [θero], zorro es [θoro] y aserrar es [aθerar]. En ciertas ocasiones, se utiliza de manera informal el término «ceceo» para referirse a cierto defecto de la pronunciación (dislalia) que consiste en la incorrecta articulación de la sibilante [s] como [θ] y que en contextos más formales suele denominarse «sigmаtismο». En inglés, este impedimento se conoce como _lisp_. En términos estrictos, «ceceo» alude al fenómenο lingüísticо antes mencionado, y no al trаstоrno de la pronunciación del fonema [s].

En conclusión, la distinción pronuncia 'c'/'z' como [θ] y 's' como [s], el seseo pronuncia 'c', 'z' y 's' únicamente como [s] y el ceceo pronuncia 'c', 'z' y 's' únicamente como [θ].


----------



## ACQM

EddieZumac said:


> Entonces Agró y Bashti, entiendo que "distinguir" es aplicar los fenómenos del seseo o ceceo. ¿No es así?



No. Distinguir es NO aplicar ninguno de los fenómenos y pronunciar en peninsular estándar que marca una pronunciación distinta para z/c y para s. Fíjate en lo que comenta Dommencar, que ha hecho un buen resumen.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

dommencar said:


> Resumiré todo lo expuesto en unas líneas:
> 
> Distinción: En la distinción, como su nombre lo sugiere, se pronuncian de manera distinta 'c'/'z' y 's': cerro es [θero], zorro es [θoro] y aserrar es [aserar]. Cabe anotar que [θ] representa un sonido interdental fricativo sordo, como en la palabra inglesa _think _o como en la palabra griega _θάνατος_.
> Seseo: El seseo no distingue entre 'c'/'z' y 's'. Esto es, que 'c', 'z' y 's' se pronuncian como [s] en todas las posiciones si el hablante sesea: cerro es [sero], zorro es [soro] y aserrar es [aserrar].
> Ceceo: El ceceo tampoco distingue entre entre 'c'/'z' y 's', pero a diferencia del seseo, el ceceo pronuncia 'c', 'z' y 's' como [θ]. Así, cerro es [θero], zorro es [θoro] y aserrar es [aθerar]. En ciertas ocasiones, se utiliza de manera informal el término «ceceo» para referirse a cierto defecto de la pronunciación (dislalia) que consiste en la incorrecta articulación de la sibilante [s] como [θ] y que en contextos más formales suele denominarse «sigmаtismο». En inglés, este impedimento se conoce como _lisp_. En términos estrictos, «ceceo» alude al fenómenο lingüísticо antes mencionado, y no al trаstоrno de la pronunciación del fonema [s].
> 
> En conclusión, la distinción pronuncia 'c'/'z' como [θ] y 's' como [s], el seseo pronuncia 'c', 'z' y 's' únicamente como [s] y el ceceo pronuncia 'c', 'z' y 's' únicamente como [θ].


Gran resumen dommencar.


----------



## Bashti

ACQM said:


> No. Distinguir es NO aplicar ninguno de los fenómenos y pronunciar en peninsular estándar que marca una pronunciación distinta para z/c y para s. Fíjate en lo que comenta Dommencar, que ha hecho un buen resumen.



Eso mismo.


----------



## Duometri

Como anécdota, contaré que una compañera de trabajo venezolana se montó en un taxi para ir a Las Rozas, población cercana a Madrid. Lo pronunció seseando y el taxista, obediente donde los haya, la llevó al barrio de Las Rosas, que está en la otra punta, a unos 30 kilómetros de Las Rozas. Desde entonces cuando quiere ir a Las Rozas dice "lléveme a Las _Rosas_, con _seta_".


----------



## IsabeldeCastilla

Distinguir significa HACER DIFERNCIAS entre cosas, en este contexto hacer diferencias entre cómo se pronuncian las letras alfabéticos c, z y s. Si uno diferencia entre los sonidos de estas letras, uno pronuncia las primeras como el sonido de la d después de alguna letra excepto la l o la n y la tercera como la s en seseo


----------



## EddieZumac

dommencar said:


> Resumiré todo lo expuesto en unas líneas:
> 
> 
> Distinción: En la distinción, como su nombre lo sugiere, se pronuncian de manera distinta 'c'/'z' y 's': cerro es [θero], zorro es [θoro] y aserrar es [aserar]. Cabe anotar que [θ] representa un sonido interdental fricativo sordo, como en la palabra inglesa _think _o como en la palabra griega _θάνατος_.
> Seseo: El seseo no distingue entre 'c'/'z' y 's'. Esto es, que 'c', 'z' y 's' se pronuncian como [s] en todas las posiciones si el hablante sesea: cerro es [sero], zorro es [soro] y aserrar es [aserrar].
> Ceceo: El ceceo tampoco distingue entre entre 'c'/'z' y 's', pero a diferencia del seseo, el ceceo pronuncia 'c', 'z' y 's' como [θ]. Así, cerro es [θero], zorro es [θoro] y aserrar es [aθerar]. En ciertas ocasiones, se utiliza de manera informal el término «ceceo» para referirse a cierto defecto de la pronunciación (dislalia) que consiste en la incorrecta articulación de la sibilante [s] como [θ] y que en contextos más formales suele denominarse «sigmаtismο». En inglés, este impedimento se conoce como _lisp_. En términos estrictos, «ceceo» alude al fenómenο lingüísticо antes mencionado, y no al trаstоrno de la pronunciación del fonema [s].
> 
> En conclusión, la distinción pronuncia 'c'/'z' como [θ] y 's' como [s], el seseo pronuncia 'c', 'z' y 's' únicamente como [s] y el ceceo pronuncia 'c', 'z' y 's' únicamente como [θ].



Ahora me queda claro. Entonces, el que habla con distinción "pronuncia en peninsular estandar" como dice ACQM.

**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Muchas gracias.


----------



## IsabeldeCastilla

Un ejemplo personal, pronuncio diferentemente las palabras ca_s_a y ca_z_a. La primera pronuncio con sonido sibilante; la otra con sonido sordo. Pero cuando veo la palabra cielos después de los pronuncio la con sonido sibilante


----------



## ACQM

IsabeldeCastilla said:


> Un ejemplo personal, pronuncio diferentemente las palabras ca_s_a y ca_z_a. La primera pronuncio con sonido sibilante; la otra con sonido sordo. Pero cuando veo la palabra cielos después de los pronuncio la con sonido sibilante



En principio la ese sonora (esa que tu llamas sibilante) no se da de forma natural en español (excepto en alguna combinación de muy concreta). De hecho, la s de casa es una ese sorda en todos los dialectos. 

Esa distinción entre ese sorda y ese sonora no es algo normal en hablantes nativos, aquí se da, a veces, en catalanoparlantes que casi no usan el español, pero justo al contrario de como lo haces tú.


----------



## ParagonOfVirtue

Una pregunta espontánea: Cuando dices la "z" como "th" pero las "s," _y las "ce-ci,"_ las dices como "s," ¿Cómo se llamaría eso? ¿Ceseo? ¿Seceo?


----------



## EddieZumac

ParagonOfVirtue said:


> Una pregunta espontánea: Cuando dices la "z" como "th" pero las "s," _y las "ce-ci,"_ las dices como "s," ¿Cómo se llamaría eso? ¿Ceseo? ¿Seceo?


Sería "mitad" seseo.


----------



## aloofsocialite

El lingüista chileno (ya fallecido) Antonio H. Obaid propuso en 1973 en un estudio que redactó llamado _The Vagaries of the Spanish "S" _denominar el fenómeno de cambiar indistintamente entre la /θ/ y /s/ _seceo_ o _ceseo_.  Claro, estos palabros no figuran en el DRAE, pero los he oído en cursos de fonología. El artículo se encuentra aquí, pero hace falta tener acceso al servicio para leer más de una página.

Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿Es posible distinguir las interferencias lingüísticas de la variabilidad en la pronunciación? 
¿Algo así como "idioma castellano en boca gallega" o bien "idioma castellano en boca catalana"... en lugar de atribuir variedades zonales a las pronunciaciones castizas? (¿se entendió?)

No sé si va a ser de su interés lo que paso a describir: las maestras argentinas de los años treinta -cuarenta (y esto me lo ha contado mi madre) para que los alumnos no se equivocaran en la escritura del dictado, acostumbraban pronunciar las eses como eses, las ces apoyando la lengua en labio superior, y las zetas apoyando la lengua en los dientes superiores. También hacían como un suspiro para adevertir la presencia de las haches... y hasta distinguían b de v.

Por aquí si un chico pronuncia las ces y las zetas, lo llevan a la fonoaudióloga, lo mismo que si tartamudea.
*Una curiosidad: ¿la s de mosca, la aspiran?*


----------



## aloofsocialite

Hola Kaxgufen:

Te pongo un ejemplo que da Obaid en su artículo: (y perdón, que está en inglés):

"Al hablar con un trabajador en Torremolinos que nació en Zaragoza pero que había vivido la gran parte de su vida alrededor de Málaga, lo oí pronunciar el nombre de su pueblo natal más de seis veces durante solo unos minutos, […] no volvió a usar la misma pronunciación en sucesión.  Lo dijo: θaragoθa y Saragoθa y θaragosa y Saragosa. [Incluso] el guía turístico de Toledo que nos enseñaba el Monumento a los Caídos [dijo en algunos momentos] Basílica y [en otros] Baθílica." (Obaid 63)

Total, que por lo general, lo que pasa (al menos en España y según Obaid) es que se da cuando uno emigra de una zona dialectal a otra donde estas específicas tendencias lingüísticas son diferentes (p.ej. de Zaragoza en el Norte del país a Málaga en Andalucía), quizá para asimilarse al dialecto local, aunque eso signifique dejar atrás un dialecto que se acerque más al nacional "de prestigio" (lo que se oye en la radio, en las películas, los telediarios, etcétera).

Un saludo

(y para cubrirme las espaldas: )

Obra citada:
Obaid, Antonio H. (1973), "The Vagaries of the Spanish 'S'", _Hispania (American Association of Teachers of Spanish and Portuguese) 56 (1): 63_


----------



## ACQM

ParagonOfVirtue said:


> Una pregunta espontánea: Cuando dices la "z" como "th" pero las "s," _y las "ce-ci,"_ las dices como "s," ¿Cómo se llamaría eso? ¿Ceseo? ¿Seceo?



¿Quién hace eso? ¿En serio hay quien pronuncia "matiz" de una manera y "matices" de otra? Nos puedes comentar dónde lo has oído. Supongo que se llamaría "hablante con distinción anómala" o algo así, no creo haber estudiado eso como un dialecto natural.


----------



## Duometri

ACQM said:


> ¿Quién hace eso? ¿En serio hay quien pronuncia "matiz" de una manera y "matices" de otra? Nos puedes comentar dónde lo has oído. Supongo que se llamaría "hablante con distinción anómala" o algo así, no creo haber estudiado eso como un dialecto natural.



Yo oí a un camarero de Cádiz diciendo: "un Coa-coa y un Zevená pa' la diesiosho". Ceceó el Sevep-up, y seseó el dieciocho. Auténtico.


----------



## Kaxgufen

aloofsocialite said:


> "Al hablar con un trabajador en Torremolinos que nació en Zaragoza pero que había vivido la gran parte de su vida alrededor de Málaga, lo oí pronunciar el nombre de su pueblo natal más de seis veces durante solo unos minutos, […] no volvió a usar la misma pronunciación en sucesión.  Lo dijo: θaragoθa y Saragoθa y θaragosa y Saragosa. [Incluso] el guía turístico de Toledo que nos enseñaba el Monumento a los Caídos [dijo en algunos momentos] Basílica y [en otros] Baθílica



El zaragozano seseaba y el toledano ceceaba, ambos de a ratos. Aquí hubieran sido derivados al fonoaudiólogo, como a los gangosos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

ACQM said:


> ¿Quién hace eso? ¿En serio hay quien pronuncia "matiz" de una manera y "matices" de otra? Nos puedes comentar dónde lo has oído. Supongo que se llamaría "hablante con distinción anómala" o algo así, no creo haber estudiado eso como un dialecto natural.



¿y los que dicen "Madri*z* es la capital de España"?


----------



## Jonno

Pero lo de "Madriz" o "Valladoliz" no tiene nada que ver con el ceceo y seseo. Se puede dar este caso independientemente de que la persona sea ceceante o distinga.


----------



## Bashti

Jonno said:


> Pero lo de "Madriz" o "Valladoliz" no tiene nada que ver con el ceceo y seseo. Se puede dar este caso independientemente de que la persona sea ceceante o distinga.



Efectivamente. Es como quien dice pescao, cantao, resultao... No hablan con corrección pero pasa mucho. A mí personalmente no me gusta nada pero lo hacen, por ejemplo, el rey y el actual presidente del gobierno. El anterior decía Madriz y todos se quedan tan campantes.

Supongo que este tipo de cosas suceden en todas partes.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Juan Ramón Jiménez, en "Platero y yo", presenta a un simpático personaje de algún pueblo de Andalucía, que al ver a Platero decía: "Je, Je.... zi eze burro juera mío.....". Aquí, en Colombia, a quien pronuncia todo con la zeta española lo llaman
*lengüiseco.*


----------



## LagosF

Siempre pensaba que el mundo hispanohablante de Latinoamérica era muy diverso, pero cuando fui a España me di cuenta que ellos también tienen gran variaciones del castellano. Pensé que todos pronunciaban la /c/ y la /z/ como /th/, pero estaba sumamente equivocado. El castellano es un idioma muy rico en España. Como norteamericano, aprendí el español de México, como muchos de aquí, así que nunca me preocupe entre le distinción entre la /c/, /z/ y /s/, pero cuando estoy en España me gusta hacer un esfuerzo para hablar como español y cecear, ya que gente te suele tratar mejor... y además es un acento muy lindo.


----------



## Agró

LagosF said:


> cuando estoy en España me gusta hacer un esfuerzo para hablar como español y cecear,



Los españoles *NO *ceceamos, ¿aún no ha quedado claro?


----------



## Fernando

Agró said:


> Los españoles *NO *ceceamos, ¿aún no ha quedado claro?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Agró said:


> Los españoles *NO *ceceamos, ¿aún no ha quedado claro?



Es como digo yo, allá es normal, acá los mandamos al fonoaudiólogo.


----------



## Fernando

Kaxgufen said:


> Es como digo yo, allá es normal, acá los mandamos al fonoaudiólogo.



Me parece que seguimos sin enterarnos. 

1) "Allá" no sé lo que es. España (y América) no son homogéneas en este caso, para nada.
2) En la mayor parte de España se distinguen los sonidos z y s. PEREZOSO.
3) En algunas partes de España se SESEA: PERESOSO.
4) En algunas partes de España se CECEA: PEREZOZO.
El resto de variedades de pronunciación no tienen, en mi ignorancia, nombre definido.


----------



## EddieZumac

Fernando said:


> Me parece que seguimos sin enterarnos.
> 
> 1) "Allá" no sé lo que es. España (y América) no son homogéneas en este caso, para nada.
> 2) En la mayor parte de España se distinguen los sonidos z y s. PEREZOSO.
> 3) En algunas partes de España se SESEA: PERESOSO.
> 4) En algunas partes de España se CECEA: PEREZOZO.
> El resto de variedades de pronunciación no tienen, en mi ignorancia, nombre definido.


Bravo, Fernando, ¡muy bien dicho!


----------



## Julvenzor

Agró said:


> Los españoles *NO *ceceamos, ¿aún no ha quedado claro?




Por favor, no lo mate. El pobrecillo llevaba buenas intenciones. 
Magnífico ejemplo, Fernando.

Un saludo.


----------



## ParagonOfVirtue

ACQM said:


> ¿Quién hace eso? ¿En serio hay quien pronuncia "matiz" de una manera y "matices" de otra? Nos puedes comentar dónde lo has oído. Supongo que se llamaría "hablante con distinción anómala" o algo así, no creo haber estudiado eso como un dialecto natural.


Honestamente... Es algo que hago yo _a veces, tratando de imitar un ceceo,_  probablemente me pasa porque mi costumbre es _sesear _


----------



## Bashti

ParagonOfVirtue said:


> Honestamente... Es algo que hago yo _a veces, tratando de imitar un ceceo,_  probablemente me pasa porque mi costumbre es _sesear _



Yo, como casi soy de Madrid, matizo con zeta, no con ese, pero ya os comentaba que en algunas zonas de España hay quien pronuncia Zaragoza con sus dos rotundas zetas, quien dice Saragosa y quien lo pronuncia Saragoza. Supongo que esto último ocurre por forzar su pronunciación. Lo raro sería que alguien pronunciara matiz y matises. Eso sí que no lo he oído nunca. Hay algo que sí me llama la atención: veo en muchos foros que los americanos hispanohablantes se equivocan más al escribir palabras con s y con z que los españoles seseantes. ¿Alguien podría explicarme por qué? O a lo mejor es una impresión mía.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Fernando said:


> Me parece que seguimos sin enterarnos.
> 
> 1) "Allá" no sé lo que es. España (y América) no son homogéneas en este caso, para nada.
> 2) En la mayor parte de España se distinguen los sonidos z y s. PEREZOSO.
> 3) En algunas partes de España se SESEA: PERESOSO.
> 4) En algunas partes de España se CECEA: PEREZOZO.
> El resto de variedades de pronunciación no tienen, en mi ignorancia, nombre definido.



Lo que yo entendí que dice Agró es que quien "distingue" no "cecea".
Y lo que yo digo es que si acá (Argentina) alguien cecea, es por un defecto de dicción ( o porque recién llegó de *allá, *y me estaba refiriendo a España)

De lo que "vosotros seguís sin enteraros" ( a ver si así me entienden) es que visto desde nuestra norma, quien "distingue", *está ceceando.*


----------



## ACQM

Bashti said:


> Yo, como casi soy de Madrid, matizo con zeta, no con ese, pero ya os comentaba que en algunas zonas de España hay quien pronuncia Zaragoza con sus dos rotundas zetas, quien dice Saragosa y quien lo pronuncia Saragoza. Supongo que esto último ocurre por forzar su pronunciación. Lo raro sería que alguien pronunciara matiz y matises. Eso sí que no lo he oído nunca. Hay algo que sí me llama la atención: veo en muchos foros que los americanos hispanohablantes se equivocan más al escribir palabras con s y con z que los españoles seseantes. ¿Alguien podría explicarme por qué? O a lo mejor es una impresión mía.



Muchos españoles seseantes que conozco, andaluces en su mayoría, son capaces de hablar estándar peninsular "como un presentador del telediario", simplemente no es su forma natural de hablar, pero estan tan acostumbrados a oirla por los medios de comunicación y en registros formales, que saben perfectamente como hacerlo. Así que supongo que si dudan entre c/z y s sólo tienen que pensar cómo lo dirían en un registro elevado o haciéndose los finolis.


----------



## Agró

Kaxgufen said:


> Lo que yo entendí que dice Agró es que quien "distingue" no "cecea".
> Y lo que yo digo es que si acá (Argentina) alguien cecea, es por un defecto de dicción ( o porque recién llegó de *allá, *y me estaba refiriendo a España)
> 
> De lo que "vosotros seguís sin enteraros" ( a ver si así me entienden) es que visto desde nuestra norma, quien "distingue", *está ceceando.*



Los que distinguimos ni seseamos ni ceceamos.
Es evidente, según esto último que dices, que, allá, llamáis "cecear" a algo distinto a lo que aquí llamamos "cecear". Estaría bien que nos dieras un ejemplo, y su transcripción fonética, de lo que los argentinos entendéis por "cecear".
Saludo


----------



## Bashti

ACQM said:


> Muchos españoles seseantes que conozco, andaluces en su mayoría, son capaces de hablar estándar peninsular "como un presentador del telediario", simplemente no es su forma natural de hablar, pero estan tan acostumbrados a oirla por los medios de comunicación y en registros formales, que saben perfectamente como hacerlo. Así que supongo que si dudan entre c/z y s sólo tienen que pensar cómo lo dirían en un registro elevado o haciéndose los finolis.



Bueno... Si tú crees que distinguir es hacerse los finolis... debo de ser de seda pura. De todas formas, afortunadamente cada vez se respetan más los distintos acentos de los españoles y especialmente desde que existen televisiones autonómicas. Otra cosa es lo que algunos periodistas de los medios de comunicación hacen con el idioma, pobrecito mío, que lo traen como panderetillo de brujas.


----------



## ACQM

Bashti said:


> Bueno... Si tú crees que distinguir es hacerse los finolis... debo de ser de seda pura. De todas formas, afortunadamente cada vez se respetan más los distintos acentos de los españoles y especialmente desde que existen televisiones autonómicas. Otra cosa es lo que algunos periodistas de los medios de comunicación hacen con el idioma, pobrecito mío, que lo traen como panderetillo de brujas.



Bashti, yo distingo y soy catalana. Lo del telediario era una broma, pero tú sabes que antiguamente se exigía una pronunciación estándar a todos los periodistas de RTVE. Y lo de hacerse el finolis, es un hecho, algunos andaluces consideran (o consideraban) elegante y fino hablar a la madrileña.

Lo que quería decir es que los andaluces y otros españoles seseantes o ceceantes, a diferencia de los seseantes de otros países, sí conocen bien la distinción e incluso muchos son capaces de hacerla sin problemas, por eso se equivocan poco con la ortografía.


----------



## Fernando

Agró said:


> Los que distinguimos ni seseamos ni ceceamos.
> Es evidente, según esto último que dices, que, allá, llamáis "cecear" a algo distinto a lo que aquí llamamos "cecear". Estaría bien que nos dieras un ejemplo, y su transcripción fonética, de lo que los argentinos entendéis por "cecear".
> Saludo



Agró, es inútil. Déjalo.

Lo que Kaxgufen (que dudo mucho que sea "los argentinos", al igual que yo no soy "los españoles") dice es que él llama "cecear" a pronunciar el sonido z en cualquier momento, lugar u ocasión.

Lo que intentamos hacer entender (con escaso éxito, según parece) es que en todos los diccionarios del mundo mundial, "cecear" e pronunciar con el sonido de la z palabras que se escriben con s y que el resto de los hispanoablantes pronunciamos como s.


----------



## Bashti

ACQM said:


> Bashti, yo distingo y soy catalana. Lo del telediario era una broma, pero tú sabes que antiguamente se exigía una pronunciación estándar a todos los periodistas de RTVE. Y lo de hacerse el finolis, es un hecho, algunos andaluces consideran (o consideraban) elegante y fino hablar a la madrileña.
> 
> Lo que quería decir es que los andaluces y otros españoles seseantes o ceceantes, a diferencia de los seseantes de otros países, sí conocen bien la distinción e incluso muchos son capaces de hacerla sin problemas, por eso se equivocan poco con la ortografía.



 Por supuesto, amiga. Capté la broma. En cuanto a lo demás, es cierto que *algunos* andaluces de origen humilde trataban de imitar el español castellano para parecer más cultos, con el efecto contrario, en realidad, pero ¿tú has visto a algún miembro de la clase media o de la aristocracia andaluza que no tenga a orgullo su acento? Y también es cierto que los locutores y presentadores de radio y televisión usaban el español digamos standard, pero eso mismo ocurre con el inglés de la BBC, supongo que para establecer lo que, para ellos, es la norma.


----------



## Julvenzor

ACQM said:


> Muchos españoles seseantes que conozco, andaluces en su mayoría, son capaces de hablar estándar peninsular "como un presentador del telediario", simplemente no es su forma natural de hablar, pero estan tan acostumbrados a oirla por los medios de comunicación y en registros formales, *que saben perfectamente como hacerlo*. Así que supongo que si dudan entre c/z y s sólo tienen que pensar cómo lo dirían en un registro elevado o *haciéndose los finolis*.




Oh, Dios. Cuán verdad. Recuerdo que una vez en la ESO me entró dudas con la bendita palabra "ejercicios" (de las pocas con dos "c" seguidas), y me dije: ¿Cómo lo pronuncian en la tele? Ah sí, "ejercicio*sss*"


----------



## andres291

Buenas, ya han explicado infinitas veces las diferencias, pero voy a intentar resumir.

Básicamente sesear es pronunciar como /s/ una palabra que se pronuncia como /c/ o /z/. Mientras que cecear es lo contrario. No se sesea ni se cecea cuando se pronuncia correctamente, pronunciar "cencerro" como /c/en/c/erro (o como /th/ en inglés, un /th/ similar a como se pronuncia "thumbnail" y no como se pronuncia "the") no es cecear, tampoco es sesear pronunciar "sésamo" como /s/é/s/amo.

Se ha dicho que no debería considerarse como mala pronunciación ni el seseo ni el ceceo, sino como algo cultural. Cuando yo escucho hablar a un andaluz que sesea, lo llego a soportar, también con los latinoamericanos, pero si el seseo es excesivo sí que me molesta un poco. 

Pero lo más grave no es la pronunciación, sino que llega un punto en que muchos no saben ya ni cómo se escribe, aquí podemos encontrar testimonios de gente, tanto de España (Sevilla, por ejemplo) como de otros países que a veces duda sobre cómo se escribe una palabra por culpa de su seseo. Y eso me parece fatal, he visto escrito palabras como "cabeza" escrito (malamente) como "cabesa", o la palabra "así" escrita "haci". Si permitimos que esto ocurra, mejor cojamos el diccionario y quemémoslo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Si la ortografia dependiera de la pronunciación habría tantos errores en b/v  y h/- como en s/c/z...
Yo seseo y no me equivoco. Ni en castellano ni en otros idiomas que he estudiado.  

El seseo no causa mala ortografía, esos errores tienen una causa más "profunda";  en parte la falta de atención, poca lectura, desinterés.
Democracia, plutocracia, tecnocracia se escriben con c. idiosincrasia se escribe con s. Escribirlas correctamente es ortografía. Saber por qué, es cultura general.


----------



## andres291

Kaxgufen said:


> Si la ortografia dependiera de la pronunciación habría tantos errores en b/v  y h/- como en s/c/z...
> Yo seseo y no me equivoco. Ni en castellano ni en otros idiomas que he estudiado.
> 
> El seseo no causa mala ortografía, esos errores tienen una causa más "profunda";  en parte la falta de atención, poca lectura, desinterés.
> Democracia, plutocracia, tecnocracia se escriben con c. idiosincrasia se escribe con s. Escribirlas correctamente es ortografía. Saber por qué, es cultura general.


Estoy de acuerdo, quizás lo que dije lo dije de forma muy genérica. Pero es obvio que aunque una persona sesee, si es mínimamente culta y letrada, puede perfectamente escribir con corrección. 

Pero no me negarás que para cualquier persona que no se haya preocupado gran cosa en tener una buena ortografía o leer muchos libros, el seseo no es más que un obstáculo añadido a la hora de escribir porque les hace dudar sobre su escritura. 
 **** Regla 2. Ya tenemos hilos sobre el tema. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Julvenzor

andres291 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, quizás lo que dije lo dije de forma muy genérica. Pero es obvio que aunque una persona sesee, si es mínimamente culta y letrada, puede perfectamente escribir con corrección.
> 
> Pero no me negarás que para cualquier persona que no se haya preocupado gran cosa en tener una buena ortografía o leer muchos libros, *el seseo no es más que un obstáculo añadido a la hora de escribir* porque les hace dudar sobre su escritura.
> **** Regla 2. Ya tenemos hilos sobre el tema. Martine (Mod...)




Es cierto lo que menciona; de hecho, yo mismo lo mencioné hace poco. Pero, al leerlo, me da una sensacición de recriminación, como si dependiera de nosotros sesear o distinguir. El español no es un idioma cien por ciento fonético y el error radica, a mi juicio, en la enseñanza de éste a nivel internacional. Hace falta recordarles a los propios nativos que no nos dejemos engañar por las apariencias. Mi hulmide opinión es que, si graves son las faltas ortográficas, peores resultan los atentados sintácticos, gramaticales y los anglicismos innecesarios.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Lord Darktower

No creo que la sangre llegue al río.
Cualquier niño del ámbito hispanohablante con equivalente grado de formación escolar cometerá las mismas faltas de ortografía independientemente de su acento. Porque se habla como se oye y se escribe como se ha leído.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Julvenzor: Los que "seseamos normativamente", a la hora de memorizar la ortografía utilizamos la memoria visual y no la auditiva.
Tal  vez tenga que ver con la metodología que se usa para enseñar a leer y  escribir, la valoración que cada uno hace del idioma (si lo siente  propio o impuesto, por ejemplo), etcétera.
Por otra parte, en el habla rioplatense por lo menos, la* norma* común es "todo con /s/", el sonido /z/ ha desaparecido de los lugares que frecuenta en España, y con ello el seseo como *defecto*  de pronunciación. Entonces es lógico que desde mi óptica, mi paradigma,  yo diga que un español cecea. Me queda claro como a vos, que ninguno de  nosotros lo hace por maldad.


----------



## Fernando

Ya. Como yo hablo español, desde mi paradigma, los ingleses no tienen ni puñetera idea de hablar.


----------



## Julvenzor

Kaxgufen said:


> Julvenzor: Los que "seseamos normativamente", a la hora de memorizar la ortografía utilizamos la memoria visual y no la auditiva.
> Tal  vez tenga que ver con la metodología que se usa para enseñar a leer y  escribir, la valoración que cada uno hace del idioma (si lo siente  propio o impuesto, por ejemplo), etcétera.
> Por otra parte, en el habla rioplatense por lo menos, la* norma* común es "todo con /s/", el sonido /z/ ha desaparecido de los lugares que frecuenta en España, y con ello el seseo como *defecto*  de pronunciación. Entonces es lógico que desde mi óptica, mi paradigma, * yo diga que un español cecea*. Me queda claro como a vos, que ninguno de  nosotros lo hace por maldad.




Yo puedo comprender que así se denomine desde hace siglos; pero es igualmente erróneo. Como símil vale mencionar que "leísmo" no es usar "le" ni "loísmo" usar "lo", ni tampoco va referido a los hablantes de tal o cual; sino que se refiere a emplearlos mal, y, en este caso, a pronunciar algo de una forma ajena a la fonética "tradicional" u "original", considerando que la "c" y la "s" tenían sonidos diferentes al principio. ¿Fácil, no?

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Julvenzor said:


> sino que se refiere a emplearlos mal, y, en este caso, a prononciar algo de una forma ajena a la fonética "tradicional" u "original", considerando que la "c" y la "s" tenían sonidos diferentes al principio



¿Tradicional u original de donde y de quienes?


----------



## Julvenzor

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿Tradicional u original de donde y de quienes?




Creí que era obvio. Es la misma razón de por qué existe la diferencia entre las letras "b" y "v" cuando se pronuncian igual en todas partes: orígenes latinos. Pero hay que matizar: en español nunca se llegó a hacer distinción entre "b" y "v", sólo se mantuvo como señal de etimología. En cambio, los fenómenos de seseo y ceceo están documentados que aparecieron mucho después y son más recientes: entre los siglos XV y XVI en las zonas meridionales de España, justo las que emigraron para colonizar el Nuevo Mundo.

Un saludo.


----------



## ParagonOfVirtue

Julvenzor said:


> Es la misma razón de por qué existe la diferencia entre las letras "b" y "v" cuando se pronuncian igual en todas partes: orígenes latinos.


Esto podría sonar gracioso, pero yo, muy personalmente, hago una diferencia_ muy sutil_ entre la "b" y la "v"; esta última la pronuncio ligerisimamente mas suave, no precisamente "con los dientes", solo presiono mi labio inferior más hacia atrás que hacia arriba con la "v".
No estoy segura de porqué  creo que me pasa desde que empecé a aprender Inglés, hace años, y eso que los Ingleses tampoco hacen tanta diferencia.

Y aún así, no me acostumbro al sonido de la "z" (o la "Theta") en Español  en Inglés hasta me sale natural, pero en Español, _nada_...


----------



## Kaxgufen

Julvenzor said:


> Creí que era obvio. Es la misma razón de por  qué existe la diferencia entre las letras "b" y "v" cuando se pronuncian  igual en todas partes: orígenes latinos. Pero hay que matizar: en  español nunca se llegó a hacer distinción entre "b" y "v", sólo se  mantuvo como señal de etimología. En cambio, los fenómenos de seseo y  ceceo están documentados que aparecieron mucho después y son más  recientes: entre los siglos XV y XVI en las zonas meridionales de  España, justo las que emigraron para colonizar el Nuevo Mundo.
> 
> Un saludo.



_"Beati Hispani quibus bibere vivere est"_.  Y no te digo más. 
-------------------
O  sea que lo que me estás diciendo es que yo para calificar mi  pronunciación debo referirme a los estándares madrileños antes que a los  de la zona del Río de la Plata. Con lo que yo siempre voy a "hablar  mal". 

(En Argentina hemos tenido mucha inmigracion gallega,  andaluza, vasca y canaria, en orden decreciente. Hay algo así como 45%  de porteños con orígenes gallegos. Y del resto de España, de todo un  poco; en mi ciudad, La Plata hay "Centro" vasco, gallego, balear,  asturiano, andaluz y castellano-leonés.  Y al poco tiempo de llegar, ya  adoptaban el mate el voseo y el seseo. ¡Eso se llama arraigo!)

Un saludo. Kx


----------



## Fernando

El que no se quiere enterar pues no se quiere enterar. Nadie (excepto esa voz interior nacionalista que te bulle en la cabeza) te está diciendo que hables mal.

Los madrileños (en general) son laístas. Los argentinos (en general) no lo son. ¿Consideran los madrileños que su "paradigma" no debe de llamarse laísta? No. Son laístas por muy temprano que se levanten. Y, por cierto, consideran que hablan mal y que los argentinos hablan bien.

Pero oye, tú sigue hablando tu propio idioma con tus propias palabras a tu conveniencia, desde tu paradigma (que es el nombre que parece que le das a "como me da la gana").


----------



## Julvenzor

Kaxgufen said:


> _"Beati Hispani quibus bibere vivere est"_.  Y no te digo más.
> -------------------
> O  sea que lo que me estás diciendo es que yo para calificar mi  pronunciación debo referirme a los estándares madrileños antes que a los  de la zona del Río de la Plata. Con lo que yo siempre voy a "hablar  mal".
> 
> (En Argentina hemos tenido mucha inmigracion gallega,  andaluza, vasca y canaria, en orden decreciente. Hay algo así como 45%  de porteños con orígenes gallegos. Y del resto de España, de todo un  poco; en mi ciudad, La Plata hay "Centro" vasco, gallego, balear,  asturiano, andaluz y castellano-leonés.  Y al poco tiempo de llegar, ya  adoptaban el mate el voseo y el seseo. ¡Eso se llama arraigo!)
> 
> Un saludo. Kx




Está malentendiéndome. Yo no he mencionado regiones en ningún momento. Sólo que antes de Latinoamérica e incluso la expulsión musulmana, "todo el mundo" distinguía entre "c" y "s", así de simple. Le recuerdo que yo soy andaluz (de Sevilla capital) y seseo. El "español estándar" no existe. Si tomamos Argentina, podría decir que hablan de una forma "mutada" por el "tenés" (tenéis) y el "seseo" y si tomamos Madrid (castilla en general), ellos matuvieron una pronunciacón "más fiel"; pero mutaron el sistema de casos latino y surgieron los leísmos, laísmos y loísmos.

Todas estas variantes deben respetarse en la tierra de cada uno. Ya si entramos en qué está aceptado para poder transmtirse por vías escritas ("s/c", "le/lo", "cogido/cogío") me temo que aquí es cuando entra la política centrista y de autoatribuciones más que el lenguaje en sí.

Un saludo.


----------



## ACQM

andres291 said:


> Se ha dicho que no debería considerarse como mala pronunciación ni el seseo ni el ceceo, sino como algo cultural. Cuando yo escucho hablar a un andaluz que sesea, lo llego a soportar, también con los latinoamericanos, pero si el seseo es excesivo sí que me molesta un poco.



¿Esto es xenofobia lingüística? Que "soportas" a los seseantes, ¡cómo se puede ser tan snob y egocéntrico! Pues te diré que, personalmente, yo no soporto este tipo de tonterías del tipo "esos que no saben hablar", a ver si abrimos un poquito las miras y dejamos de mirarnos el ombligo.

Además el diccionario no es quién debe decir cómo hay que hablar, sólo debe constatar el habla normativa existente. Los hablantes hacemos el idioma y no al revés.


----------

